# Cleaning Bugs Off Front End



## JimE (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good cleaner that will clean dried on bugs off of the front end? I am afraid of using something too strong that might mess up the finish but I cannot get any of these west Texas beauties to budge. I've tried bug and tar remover and all sorts of household cleaners but nothing seems to work. Once I get it cleaned I will put several coats of wax on to protect it so hopefully it wont get this bad again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Jim, You need to get some Reliable.  Spray it on the front end, let it set about a minute and wash it and the bugs right off.  I have done that lots of time on my own truck.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Try this trick...fabric softener sheets.  Wet the area to be cleaned and then rub with the fabric softener sheets.  The love bugs melted away for me.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Most definitely do the fabric softener sheets. works every time. 
I do want to get hold of some Reliable, do I need to plan a trip to Virginia or can some be found in Florida?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

I used the fabric softener and it works really well. just follow Jim suggestion and it works. Also Shorty u can order the reliable straight from Ken at his web site. I don't know if you can find it in Florida. I will be picking up a gallon  this April at his Open House.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Thanks
I always hear y'all talk about this product
hmm, I have been tellin my bride I need to go on a road trip to MN(I'm out of brats, metwurst, beer & Wisc cheese) I can now add this to the shopping list
Kinda like many out there get antsy (sp) 'bout coming down here...I need my winter northern fix every once in a while :clown:


----------



## The Englishman (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Wrap it in cling wrap before you leave - Cost 50 cents and you just peel it off and ditch it on arrival at the next campsite - Easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 25, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Dang it.  I hate it when the English have abetter idea.  Its just like NASCAR tear away windshield.  Great Idea and thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

HEY Englishman how would that work if you have a gas engine in the front. I would think it would starve the radiator for fresh air that cools the engine. I can see the advantage of the cling wrap if doesn't keep the air out. Now if someone can say how to do this and not do any damage to the motor, I would try it out. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Hollis, the way Steve the Englishman does it is he hooks the roll onto a lightpole in the WalMart parking lot and drives around and around until his RV is completely covered.  Then he just cuts holes for the radiator opening.


----------



## The Englishman (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Theres two ways you vent the engine

1 - You wrap it then with a .44, shoot holes through the radiator grille/cling film or ...

2 - Using a knife you slit the cling film and fold it inward Mother Nature will blow it out of the way if it flops or the engine fan will suck it inward.

Strongly suggest that if method one is implemented that your wife is not sitting in the front seat when opening the cling film up with the .44 and have some RadWeld handy you might need some

PS look out for ricochets as killing neighbouring campers can sometimes offend

 :evil:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Forget what I said about the English.  The redcoats are coming!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

hey jim u need me to ride the horse and warn everyone ????  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 26, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Maybe The Mrs. Englishman spiked the tea.


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 27, 2009)

Re: Cleaning Bugs Off Front End

Texasclodhopper...your bad !      :laugh:  :laugh  funny though !!


----------

